# Riding Dreams



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

Plenty of discussion about skiing dreams on here. Well, I had my first MTB dream last night. It didn't last long, but in it I rode into this huge ramp and launched probably 15 feet in the air. Yeah, definitely just a dream. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually had the other night.  I don't remember much about it other than it was pretty effed up.  IIRC MTB was secondary to the story line.


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I actually had the other night.  I don't remember much about it other than it was pretty effed up.  IIRC MTB was secondary to the story line.


I want to hear more about this one!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

severine said:


> I want to hear more about this one!



I don't remember any details, only that I thought it was screwed up.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2008)

Was I in them?


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Was I in them?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2008)

severine said:


>



I would like to know now so I can cancel the future rides.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Was I in them?



I think you were the guy riding around cutting the heads off of bunnies with a chain saw.  I'm not really sure though as you had a Britney Spears mask on...


----------



## WJenness (Aug 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think you were the guy riding around cutting the heads off of bunnies with a chain saw.  I'm not really sure though as you had a Britney Spears mask on...



Was he singing "Oops I did it again" after each one?

-w


----------



## severine (Aug 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I think you were the guy riding around cutting the heads off of bunnies with a chain saw.  I'm not really sure though as you had a Britney Spears mask on...


I'm not so sure I want to share a bed with you anymore....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Was he singing "Oops I did it again" after each one?
> 
> -w



Yes, but it was a really bad impression.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry, didn't mean to crap on your thread Greg... 

I really did have a MTB dream, I just don't remember any details.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a more extended MTB dream last night. The setting was more "urban" and I was riding up and down these huge steps of stairs. Then somehow I got up to probably 30 MPH and hit another huge jump launching way in the air. Upon landing, the dream went from first person to third person POV from behind and when I landed my rear tire blew. The rest of the dream was me changing the tube, but I seemed to have no dexterity in my hands and was struggling the whole time. The group I was riding with was getting frustrated I was taking so long. :-? Weird dream.


----------



## jplynch019 (Sep 4, 2008)

*dream / nightmare ?*

Night before big bike ride had a dream that the bike "wagged" out of control, going down a steep descent, due to the weight of the tail bag and I crashed.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I had a more extended MTB dream last night. The setting was more "urban" and I was riding up and down these huge steps of stairs. Then somehow I got up to probably 30 MPH and hit another huge jump launching way in the air. Upon landing, the dream went from first person to third person POV from behind and when I landed my rear tire blew. The rest of the dream was me changing the tube, but I seemed to have no dexterity in my hands and was struggling the whole time. The group I was riding with was getting frustrated I was taking so long. :-? Weird dream.


 
Oops, my mistake, at first I thought the last part was :-? Wet dream. Carry on


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Oops, my mistake, at first I thought the last part was :-? Wet dream. Carry on



what?  are you dissappointed that now you have no spanking material for tonight? :lol:


----------



## jplynch019 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Hah!*



Grassi21 said:


> what?  are you dissappointed that now you have no spanking material for tonight? :lol:



I made the mistake of having just sipped some tea when I read your response!  Almost spewed tea all over the monitor! LMAO  :razz::smile:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

jplynch019 said:


> I made the mistake of having just sipped some tea when I read your response!  Almost spewed tea all over the monitor! LMAO  :razz::smile:



i'm glad.  i always say that life is good if you can make yourself laugh.  making others laugh is a bonus.


----------



## severine (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> what?  are you dissappointed that now you have no spanking material for tonight? :lol:


:lol:  I've been reading _The Commitments_ for my Irish Lit class and was thinking somewhat along the same lines, thanks to their slang.   I don't know... riding dreams or riding dreams.  Which would YOU prefer?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  I've been reading _The Commitments_ for my Irish Lit class and was thinking somewhat along the same lines, thanks to their slang.   I don't know... riding dreams or riding dreams.  Which would YOU prefer?



its all good no matter how you roll it.


----------



## jplynch019 (Sep 4, 2008)

Good movie too!   Ride Sally Ride!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 4, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm glad. i always say that life is good if you can make yourself laugh. making others laugh is a bonus.


 
No, actually I think what you were trying to sya that life is good if you can make yourself............... Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No, actually I think what you were trying to sya that life is good if you can make yourself............... Oh, nevermind.



well, that too.  let's now split hairs here.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

I had a dream with MTB in it again last night.  I can't remember any details, but I was definitely ridding my bike.


----------

